# cannot edit in nanoBSD



## razi91 (Feb 21, 2012)

*I'm* new in nanoBSD, *I* have a problem with editing and configuring in nanoBSD. *T*he system said permission denied.

*T*his is my nanobsd.conf:

```
NANO_NAME=nanoresearch
NANO_SRC=/usr/src
NANO_KERNEL=GENERIC
NANO_IMAGES=2
NANO_MEDIASIZE=`expr 1014644736 / 512`
NANO_HEADS=64
NANO_SECTS=32
customize_cmd cust_console_serial
```

*A*ny expert in nanoBSD who can can help?


----------



## dave (Feb 22, 2012)

Post a specific command and the error code you are receiving?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken NanoBSD creates a gzip(1)'ed disk image. You cannot edit the image afterwards because of that.


----------

